# Puppy Adult Size?



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

This is from the breeder when I asked her current size: "She is 9 weeks old today and she weighs 35.4 ounces. This is the most she has charted out to be yet. For example: at 4 wks she weighed 14.5 oz, 5 wks 17.10 oz, 6 wks 20.75 oz, 7 wks 26.75 oz, and 8 wks was 31 ounces"

How big do you think this girl will be? The breeder says she's charting at about 4.5#, but if she's already over 2# at 9 weeks, that doesn't seem right. That's how much Zoey weighs (4.5#) and I don't think she hit 2# till she was at least 4 or 5 months old maybe older.


----------



## DoggyStyle (Sep 7, 2010)

My wife's better at the size thing than I am, but I'd reckon from what I have learned from her, that pup is going to get bigger than the adult one you have now.
I'd avoid it unless you want a dog that is bigger.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Have a look at this image,

It explains how this one could be so big, the mum or the dad could also have resessive large size genes.

Its sort of works the same way with kids, 

my cousin and her partner both have brown hair but they have a red haired girl.


http://www.miniaturemiracleskennel.com/images/chihuahua_size.jpg


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Heather she looks big shed be about 6-7lb is still a small dog it depends on their stature rather than weight if she has tiny legs she will be shorter. Daisy was 2.2lb at 12 weeks and is fluctuating between 4.5 and 5lb at 10 months I expect her to be 5.5 adult. 

Lotus should be the same size as she was 2.1lb at 12 weeks and didn't grow till 16 weeks where she was 2lb 11


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Heather - she's going to be big!! Over 2 pounds at 9 weeks? Oh yeah. I don't care what the chart says. That chart was created by one person 30 years ago. It worked for his kennel. Now everyone is putting it on their website and going by it and it's just proved not to be accurate. 

One of the best ways to estimate adult size is to triple the 8 week size and add a pound, or double the 12 week weight and add a pound. Of course there are exceptions, there always are. But she looks sturdy and big boned. 

Brody weighed 2 pounds at 12 weeks. He is exactly 5 pounds now. If he weighed more than 2 pounds at 8 weeks, he would likely have been 7 pounds or more. Still a small dog, but if you are looking for one around Zoey's size, this is not the one.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, big controversial subject on this board.... LOL You get varrying opinions but my post is based on my experience with my six Chi's ONLY - all have different lines (except Mari & Maya who were littermates & Maxie and Marley do share a dad). So take it for what you want....

If you're DEFINITELY wanting a pup a similar size as Chloe...I'd pass on this particular pup. However, she still may end up being in the standard so if size really doesn't matter I'd consider her. (she is gorgeous btw!) To me, she looks like she has a lot of chunk which will even out as she grows older. Marley was chunky like that, he weighed 2 lbs 8oz at 8 weeks and is just under 6lbs at 1yo. Both Maribelle & Maxie were 2lbs by 9 weeks (Mari may have been just over 9 weeks when she reached the 2lb mark) but both of them are weighing in at under 5lbs at their adult size. I am assuming Maya was the same way but can't say for sure because we didn't have her until she was 1 1/2yo however she & Maribelle were similar in weight at 8 weeks old.

Anyway, if size/weight is truely important I'd pass & go for a pup that is much smaller at such a young age. That way there is no doubt they'll be on the smaller side. But I do like the looks of this pup...she is very sweet & her shape looks pretty good!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Heather and Heather ... ha ha.  You're right Mchi's Heather - weights can vary. If this little puppy ends up looking like your Mari - I think she'll be gorgeous. I love her. She's my favorite out of your pack. 

Zoey's Heather - go with your heart. If you love the look of this baby, and don't have your heart set on a specific size, then get her. Just count on her being around 6.5-7 pounds. Then if she ends up smaller, it's just a bonus.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I wouldn't count on her being any smaller than 7 lbs. grown, and maybe (most likely) even bigger. The charts do NOT work, and the 12 week, double the weight and add 1 lb. works for some. But many even go over that. You also have to take into account her shape, which can make 7 lbs. look huge, or much smaller. If you'll notice, which I have stated many times here on the board, she is gaining about 3 oz. a week, and more during growth spurts. This is normal gain and growth, and all 4 of mine went through this pattern, just on a smaller scale. They gained around 2 oz. a week, but only because their adult size is so small. So you can count on an average of 3 oz. a week until they hit 28 weeks, where it will slow down, then they'll add about 1 lb. from there to 18 months, 2 years old. So if size matters to you, do not get her "hoping" she'll stay smaller, because she won't. :wink: Definitely not going to be a 4.5 lb. pup. Having Zoey, you know how tiny that is, pup in pic will be that size very soon, and she is only 9 weeks old. If she is indeed 2 lbs. now, she will be a 3 lber. by 12 weeks old. Rule of thumb. If it looks/sounds to good to be true, IT IS! :lol:

Edit: Removing a comment that seems to offend.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I agree with the others, and think she will most likely be over the 4.5lbs of Zoey. While I do love her markings and her tiny face is so sweet, she almost looks out of proportion in that second pic. Is it just me? Her head looks teeny, and her body looks soooooo plump! Will her head get bigger and balance out do you think?


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

As a breeder I would have to say closer to 6lbs. I had a 3lbs at 8 weeks old and he over 6lbs now. 12 weeks old you double her weigh and that will be her adult weigh. some are fast growers and than slow down. What are her parents weighs? also look back to the granparents too...this will give you a idea...good luck she is cute


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

LovesMyPups said:


> I agree with the others, and think she will most likely be over the 4.5lbs of Zoey. While I do love her markings and her tiny face is so sweet, she almost looks out of proportion in that second pic. Is it just me? Her head looks teeny, and her body looks soooooo plump! Will her head get bigger and balance out do you think?


That's what I was saying...she is CHUNKY! Obviously loving her food. LOL I'm sure with age she'll even out proportion wise. But the "chunk" also adds weight to the scale which throws off any "estimated" weight.

T, how can you be so sure the breeder is being dishonest about weight? I mean, I'm not saying she isn't & I know there are loads of "breeders" out there who do lie. But really...there are no distinguishing items in the pic other than the pup & fake flowers (which can come in many different sizes). Just trying to figure out where you get your estimate.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I do think she'll be bigger too and keep in mind a LC "looks" bigger than a SC, which Zoey is. Bryco's looked bigger than Oakley since about 2.75 lbs...

Its so hard to say. Trigger was 35 oz at 8 weeks, and I knew he'd be bigger. Bigger is wonderful for a variety of reasons, but it isn't the tiny arm pooch you may be looking for. Trigger's 8 week weight if you follow Tracy's x3 + 1 lb rule, puts him at about a 7.6 lb adult but right now at 8 months he is 7 lbs...he's gonna be bigger than 7.6 lbs lol. Ready for the kicker? Until 6 weeks he was the smallest puppy in his litter. My mom has his brother, who was 18 oz at 8 weeks...he will be around a 4.5 lb adult. 

I tend to believe, too, that pups put on a few ounces after they go to their new homes which gives you a better feel for what they might be as an adult. This isn't ALWAYS true (Sarah's Lotus, my Oakley), but because they are no longer competing with littermates for food, they do pork up a bit. 

Bryco was 17 oz at 12 weeks...I think he will be around a 5 lb adult. So its just hard to say...he's 7 months now and 3 lb 10-12 oz depending on the day. He eats a lot and I feed him a lot. He had a really hard time as a puppy, I don't know why or what caused it but when I got him at 12 weeks he was healthy ...and he is very healthy and hardy now... he was "charting" at between 2.5-3 lbs until close to 20 weeks but its just not accurate IMO. Even the 12 wk weight x 2 + 1 lb won't work for him which seems to work for most of our little ones, because that'd put him at his adult weight...now. Not likely...lol. 

Sorry, hopefully that helps a little, but its hard to be conclusive.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, you will get some that might go through what Bryco did, having tummy trouble, and not putting on what weight he probably would had, had he not been ill. But if I remember correctly from our few convos. through PM, he was still gaining 1 and even 2 oz. most weeks. Not a lot, but still growth and gain. When a young, growing pup isn’t gaining weight, you can only assume something is wrong (minor or not). Because just like a child, if they are healthy, they will thrive. No two ways about it. Even if they are not going to be a larger Chi, they will still grow and gain. I also do not understand pups that grow, but don’t gain weight. That just defies the laws of Science. I don’t want to start a big ole’ beef with anyone. That’s not what I’m trying to do. But when questions like this are asked, I feel people have the right to know on average what to expect. For many size does not matter. And that’s fine. But for many it does. Maybe they aren’t wanting a 3 lb. itsy bitsy fragile dog, but wanting the Chi to stay within standard. 5 to 6 lbs. Which in most cases, if they are within standard, which isn’t the norm. these days, they are not going to weigh 2 lbs. at 8 weeks old. Yes, some will be porky, and lose a few ounces at their new home, but it won’t be anything significant, nor keep them from going on to thrive within a few weeks. So even if they are going to be a 5 to 6 lb. pup, you can still figure on approx. 3 oz. a week gain. And more during growth spurts. I’m not saying this is concrete Science here, I’m just saying that even if it fluctuates here and there for whatever reason, you are still getting growth. Expecting to get a very young puppy that is 2 lbs., and that it will stay 2 lbs. for the next few months is just setting yourself up for disappointment if size matters to you. So while everyone here has their own experiences and such, these are the things I know to be true. The OP can use all of our help and info. Not just mine, or any other specific person. That’s what makes the board a learning tool, various experience and knowledge. All I am saying is that don’t expect something that is probably not going to happen, and then you don’t have to worry about feeling, “had.” 

Heather, even with nothing in that pic for size guide, the pup is clearly, “plump.” So since she is only 9 weeks old, there is a “possibility” she could be 2 lbs., but clearly (to me) she will be a larger Chi as an adult. For the most part, if you look at the majority, the charts, and even the 8 and 12 week guide, is still way under on adult weight. 

Again, my post isn't to upset anyone. It is just my 2 cents, as everyone else.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She's really pretty. Hard to tell, i can tell you at 11 1/2 weeks leila was 2 lb 4 oz. She is a big eater though and is now 6 lbs. She is a little chubby though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Something to add to my post. Say for whatever strange reason, that could only boggle my mind, the pup ends up weighing 4.5 lbs. I almost certain that when size matters to someone, they want a dog that looks 4.5 lbs., not 7 or 8 lbs. 4.5 lbs. to me is the size of Zoey. This pup will be that "size," before she ever reaches 4 months old. Just more of my 2 cents. :lol:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Bryco did gain 1 - 2 oz at first when I was asking you about him, I was worried how small he was, but from 15-21 weeks he almost gained nothing, he'd gain an oz, then it'd be gone, lather rinse repeat, lol, I think 2.7 oz total during that time, I kept a chart of it and I took him to the vet and they never seemed worried. He was a weird one. He went from 21 weeks @ 1.7 lbs to 3.6 lbs at 31 weeks. So its hard to say. Whatever was "off" with him fortunately got better though...phew. I think he will hit around 4 lbs and slow down significantly but who knows...his parents were 4.1 lbs (mom, and yes, I saw her on a scale b'c I couldn't believe how bitty she was!), and dad, 4.8 lbs...I like to use him as an example though to remind people even if its bitty as a baby it doesn't mean it will stay that way :-D


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

On a random note, I think LC puppies always "look" huge compared to SC.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Thank-you everyone for your opinions. I Really appreciate them. I Want a smaller chi well normal sized 3-6# as my 12# Pomeranian just plows over Zoey, when he's excited etc he just runs her over, and I hate that and I know Zoey does too so was thinking of looking for a 'normal' chi that would be more Zoey's size. Yes we have Ziva now but I still want a little chi too. I thought she looked awful big to me to be just 2# my puppy Ziva weighs 3 & 1/2# and looks smaller than Diva does. I am still learning so much about chi's and this forum has been wonderful for that.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

The easiest way to be more sure of adult size IMO is get a 5-6 month old rather than a puppy...but that's also complicated too as they can end up shy or not well socialized...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes, very true Kristi. Tiny pup does not equal tiny adult. And like you said, 4 lbs. is very tiny. Not what people have a mindset for. They are itty bitty. This is why I always say, you can pretty much bet that even the tiny young pups will top out at 5 to 6 lbs. 

I think Bryco just had some type of IBS stuff going on, poor fella'. But like you said, it cleared up and he went on to pick up where he left off. 

LC's do look more fluffy to me, but doesn't change the size of their frame. :wink:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

This is daisy at 10 weeks I can't find a 9 weeks pic she was 1lb 10oz at 10 weeks and shrt short short she looks a lot smaller than that puppy to me


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Actually, to me it looks like they could be the same size Sarah...the other pup is just a bit "chunkier". The puppy "chunk" will go away though with time. Some puppies get super fat from mama's milk & being pigs with their litter mates & then slim out. The "chunk" has nothing to do with structure of the pup (though this pup has a "thicker" frame AND puppy chunk! hehe) And yes, LC's definitely look bigger because of their fluff but there isn't no mistaken that rolly polly tushy. hehehe I'll add a couple pics for comparison too.  

Here is Mari - 8 1/2 weeks & 1lbs 14oz. (love Maxies face hahaha)










And Marley hehe - 8 weeks & 2lbs 8oz. He has the "chunk" going on which he eventually lost but also a bigger frame. He gained quite a bit weekly until 5 1/2mo (when we switched to raw). Then he gained very VERY slowly. From 5 1/2lbs at 5 1/2mo to 5lbs 15oz at 1yo.


















And here he is now...you can see his shape better. He is the same general size as Maya but she is 4lbs 6oz....definitely a taller 4lbs 6oz than some and she is very fine boned.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

The weight chart didn't work for Jake, at 12 weeks he was 2.53lb (1.15kg) so doubling that and adding 1lb would make him around 6lb at adult weight.

However at 1 year and 3 1/2 months old he weighs 3.8kg which is 8.37lb, he is over weight and on a diet as the vet wants him down to 3.5kg which is 7.7lb.

However that is still 1 1/2 lb over the weight chart estimate so in my experience I would not rely on it.


Red came to me at 4 months old (my choice as I asked the breeder to keep him an extra 6 weeks so Jake had time to recover from his operations)

Anyway at 22 weeks Red weighed 1.7kg which is 3.74lb
at 6 months (which is a couple days away) he is 2kg which is 4.4lb

Deme x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol daisy had so much puppy fat until 7 months now she's all sexy and muscular!!

Marleys ears make me chuckle


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Deme said:


> Anyway at 22 weeks Red weighed 1.7kg which is 3.74lb
> at 6 months (which is a couple days away) he is 2kg which is 4.4lb
> 
> Deme x


Very normal growth for a healthy pup. Within just a few weeks Red has gained over 1/2 a lb. This is normal Chi growth.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Lol daisy had so much puppy fat until 7 months now she's all sexy and muscular!!
> 
> Marleys ears make me chuckle



Daisy is sexy sexy sexy! 

Marleys ears did & still do drive me crazy! :roll: LOL


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

I do think that Diva will end up larger than 4.5lbs full grown. I'd guess she'll be in the 6-7lb weight range. 

Rylie was 21oz at 10 weeks old, and ended up weighing 4lbs as an adult. She was 2.5lbs when she was spayed at 6 months old.

Emma weighed 2.3lbs at 6 months of age... she's 7 1/2 months now, and I'm guessing she's still under or at 3lbs. Her breeder thinks she'll be a 4-5lb adult. She knows her lines inside out, so I'm betting Emma's small puppy size will catch up with her.

Tucker is at 5lbs now, and was under 2lbs when I picked him up at 10 weeks of age. I can't remember for certain, but he was 1.6 or 1.8lbs the day before I picked him up says the vet. His brother was at 2lbs exactly, and has ended up around the same size as Tucker.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I wanted to share some pictures









the one that is black and tan she is a week older then the spotted boys. The one in the far back(steve) with the most spots is the biggest from the same litter as the other two spotted ones...the tiny one sadly passed later...the one closed is Bayle who i kept









This is Steve at 5 pounds 6ozs and Bayle at 2pounds 6oz. They came from same litter. I want to say they are about 5 months old in this picture...










Bayle is 2pounds and 8ozs in this picture and 8 months old...

I just wanted to give some ideas on the size...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG Bayle is so cute! hehe Very interesting - thanks for sharing those pics.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

jessicao32 said:


> I wanted to share some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting. Jessica - would you mind if I used your picture of Steve and Bayle in the post about heads? It's a great example of different head shapes as well as sizes, and so interesting that they came from the same parents!!!


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Do you want me to post the parents pictures? that wait they can get a idea since the parents head are about the same...


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

BrodysMom

I just posted them their for you...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jessica, Bayle is a little doll! 

This is another thing I always try to say. Never just assume that because the parents are large, or small, that the pup will be the same size. You will always get different sizes from a litter. Sometime not as significant as the two above, but very possible. I also hear that going with a show breeder ensures you get a Chi within Standard. This is not true. Show breeders get oversized Chi’s as well. Not saying not to go to one. Just saying that as far as size goes, it does not guarantee you anything. You will find one in a thousand breeders that will guarantee you size. Reason being is because they can’t. They will tell you what they are charting, but know that most likely the pup will go well over that. A Chi under 5 to 6 lbs. grown just isn’t common. A shady breeder may strive for the tinies, and lose most of them, but a good breeder is perfectly happy with nice solid 5 lb. pups. Which to most will look 3 lbs. In the pet World, you can figure your Chi going over 6 lbs. is quite possible.


----------



## DoggyStyle (Sep 7, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> Very interesting. Jessica - would you mind if I used your picture of Steve and Bayle in the post about heads? It's a great example of different head shapes as well as sizes, and so interesting that they came from the same parents!!!


Is that your dog Jessica? the collar has a different name than "Bayle"
The spotted dog is much larger looking than 5 pounds.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

TLI said:


> Jessica, Bayle is a little doll!
> 
> This is another thing I always try to say. Never just assume that because the parents are large, or small, that the pup will be the same size. You will always get different sizes from a litter. Sometime not as significant as the two above, but very possible. I also hear that going with a show breeder ensures you get a Chi within Standard. This is not true. Show breeders get oversized Chi’s as well. Not saying not to go to one. Just saying that as far as size goes, it does not guarantee you anything. You will find one in a thousand breeders that will guarantee you size. Reason being is because they can’t. They will tell you what they are charting, but know that most likely the pup will go well over that. A Chi under 5 to 6 lbs. grown just isn’t common. A shady breeder may strive for the tinies, and lose most of them, but a good breeder is perfectly happy with nice solid 5 lb. pups. Which to most will look 3 lbs. In the pet World, you can figure your Chi going over 6 lbs. is quite possible.



T i have to agree with what you are saying. I NEVER give a guarantee of the size of that puppy or puppies. I let them know what they are charting but also let them know that the parents are this size and their is no way of knowing the true size once full grown. I have been with this breed since 2003 and have breed since 2007 and in all my puppies sales i never said i guarantee this size as adult because the buyer can come back and bite you in the butt. I like to have my chihuahua around 4 to 6 pounds to breed girls bigger and males smaller but I was breeding to standard of AKC. I know some of my pups have gone over size....So yes i agree you never can guarantee a puppies size. you can only guarantee once adult is full grown...well i guess not really some will over eat and get fat...LOL


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

I know nothing about sizing Chis and don't pretend to. Here is what I know from personal experience. The pic below is of Mia and Missy. They are littermates. I was supposed to get the one on the left (bigger one) but the breeder knew I already had a 4.5 lb. and didn't want one bigger than he is so she sent me the pix and asked if I wanted the other one instead. I'm sooo glad she did! Mia is just about Bizkit's size. That other one probably would have been at least a couple lbs. bigger than Bizkit. It is astounding to me that they are littermates! Makes me wonder if there's really any logic to size at all.










Also, when I bought my Yorkie, I saw both his parents and they were not big dogs. Tristan is twice the size of his parents! Again, go figure!


----------



## angiekdowdy (Sep 26, 2012)

I have a question about weight. The puppy I am buying (she comes home Saturday) is 10 weeks and she weighs 24 ozs. Can anyone tell me how much she will weigh as an adult? The breeder told me between 3 1/2 to 4 lbs.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

angiekdowdy said:


> I have a question about weight. The puppy I am buying (she comes home Saturday) is 10 weeks and she weighs 24 ozs. Can anyone tell me how much she will weigh as an adult? The breeder told me between 3 1/2 to 4 lbs.


In the future, it is best to start a new thread rather than resurrect one that is two years old. 

Google the chihuahua weight chart. It is also posted on this site, either in the chihuahua question section or the health section, I can't remember. You find the spot that coordinates with your puppy's weight and age, and it will tell you an approximate adult weight. It is just an estimate, some dogs follow it exactly, others don't follow it at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------

